# youth bow



## 2Nd time (Jan 3, 2006)

i'am not a bow hunter so I have zip for knolage on the subject. but I do have a 11 year old that loves to hunt and likes archery. any sugestions on what to look for in a youth bow that he could hunt with that would grow with him ( for lack of a better term ). thanks


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Look at the Mathews Genesis. My 6 year old can pull it back and it is adjustable, infinite draw length. Talk to a reputable pro shop and they can help you get it set up. Great beginner bow!!!


----------



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

The Genesis is a great starter bow, but will only go to 22 lbs, so it is not legal to hunt with. Take a look at these bows:

Parker Buckshot package
Diamond Edge Package
Browning Micro Adrenaline or Midas3 package
Mathews Ignition
Hoyt Rintec
PSE Deerhunter Package


----------



## 2Nd time (Jan 3, 2006)

thanks for the reply's. I will be going to a pro shop for this. It does need to be at least 35#, ( I think ) to be legal. I was in search of a starting point before I got to the bow shop. thanks again.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Sorry, I didn't notice the part where you said to hunt with.


----------

